# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  Why is the community so dead for D2:R????

## Mojoguy01

With how excited everyone has been for D2:R it seems like the bot/maphack community is completely dead???? 

Is really no one going to support D2:R???  :Melt:

----------


## hackerlol

I hope someone comes along soon : P

----------


## Mojoguy01

> I hope someone comes along soon : P


Same here  :Frown:

----------


## Jaladhjin

> With how excited everyone has been for D2:R it seems like the bot/maphack community is completely dead???? 
> 
> Is really no one going to support D2:R???


Because a lot of people genuinely dislike Blizzard currently.

People that don't care are also bandwagon'ng the screw Blizzard type boycott.

And imho just like WoW the community is the most self loathing bunch of people I've ever met which is a damn shame :-(

Give it a bit of time as people level & gear & play the interest may rise.

But also be cautious of the first rounds of cheats you see.

They might get you banned or a thing people used to do in the original Diablo 2 days was tell someone they have a working maphack.

Naturally the player (victim) is like omg awesome can I try it out ?

They send you the file & it's actually an AutoIt type script that drops your entire inventory on the ground & exits the game.

----------


## Mojoguy01

> Because a lot of people genuinely dislike Blizzard currently.
> 
> People that don't care are also bandwagon'ng the screw Blizzard type boycott.
> 
> And imho just like WoW the community is the most self loathing bunch of people I've ever met which is a damn shame :-(
> 
> Give it a bit of time as people level & gear & play the interest may rise.
> 
> But also be cautious of the first rounds of cheats you see.
> ...


Yea I remember that AutoIt script, pretty funny stuff back then. 

Currently I've seen some people copy/pasting some faked screenshots from other sites saying they have an "ESP" and "Aimbot" for Diablo2:Resurrected. Like seriously, try harder XD. At first I thought it was a translation issue (obviously not an english speaker). Then I looked at the screenshots they provided, LOL. 

Anyways, still looking, still hunting.  :Smile:

----------


## Vale the Violet Mote

I'm just looking for a way to play truly offline.. Shame what they've done to the game. Wish I knew more about messing with execs and the like, would hope the old game is still underneath.

Blizz missed a big opportunity in taking a great remaster and screwing over DRM because they just _have_ to have control. As if that has done D3 any favors!

----------


## darklight8991

Trust me, it's not dead. I'm sure there's a private group somewhere making a shit ton of money.

----------


## case_sin

It's a 20 year old game, everyone pretty much already did everything there is to do in the game, it's just now its just in HD

----------


## chezit

Because after 20 years we're still waiting in queues and getting R/D like issues.

----------


## knox-gg

Not dead at all tbh

----------

